# Sheldon Metal Lathe - $100 (Kent)



## Nogoingback (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheldon Metal Lathe
					

Sheldon metal lathe. 6” dia. Chuck. Phase Generator included. Enables forward/ reverse on single phase 220V power. Extra chuck and a bunch of tooling included. The pricing is low because you have to...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 11, 2019)

Hope someone here jumps on that !


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 11, 2019)

I can't believe it's still available!  If only i were closer!


----------



## TomKro (Aug 11, 2019)

Really sweet deal for someone.   

I texted my boy about it, but he doesn't have the space.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 12, 2019)

That was a smokin' deal, which is why it's gone now.


----------

